# Denkt ihr es läuft auf einen Day 1 reset hinaus?



## Progamer13332 (12. Juni 2012)

Also wenn ich mir das Forum von D3 ansehe wird mir echt schlecht. Was da abgeht. Manche Community Manager haben es live gesehen aufn Stream ! Es ist die Rede von Chars die mehr als 100Milliarden bzw 999 haben . Sowas kann bis zum start des RMAH nicht dableiben. Wie gesagt die Economy wurde leider durch Dupes, hacks und Bots komplett zerstört...dadurch wird es bei keiner Änderung in den nächsten Tagen zu einer Inflation kommen.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Roll Back zum letzten normalen Stand und gut


----------



## puzzelmörder (12. Juni 2012)

Nen Tag 1 Rollback wäre auch mal was feines. xD

Denke aber am fairsten wäre einfach die Spieler mit diesen Unsummen zu banen. Diese Menge können die einfach nicht Fair erhalten haben.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Dann hast du aber vielleicht Dropglück gehabt, Spieler haben deine Items für unglaublich hohe Summen gekauft (mal abgesehen davon wo die das Geld her hatten) und du hast mit deinen 200-300 Stunden Spielzeit einfach ne Menge gefarmt... Und dann? 

Sicherlich eine eher naive Theorie, aber kann ja alles sein... Und denke mal an das Geschrei von Leuten denen es total egal is wieviel Geld jemand hat und wie teuer Items im AH sind... Gelegenheitsspieler die wahrscheinlich nicht mal ansatzweise Level 60 erreicht haben...

Mit einem totalen Reset wäre wohl auch nicht alle glücklich... Wobei ich es auch für was gutes halten würde, sofern halt echt alle Exploits behoben sind und auch sonst keiner mehr Unfug treiben kann...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Oh nein ich will meinen Witch Doc nicht nochmal leveln müssen -_-


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Gestern abend erst einen Char auf 60 gewuchtet. Und gleich wieder auf 1 zurück? Nein danke, Gold-Dupe hin oder her.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

day 1 one rollback bei den asiaten die ja exploitet haben und die marschieren in der usa ein so gaming verssessen wie die sind ^^


----------



## Trafalgalore (12. Juni 2012)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit das ganze gedupte gold wieder aus dem game zu entfernen?Ich denke nein,es hat ja nicht jede Münze ne digitale prägung wo sie herkommt?!
Für die in Game wirtschaft wäre rollback wohl das sinnvollste...auch wenn selber auch kurz vor 60 bin...-.-


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

man könnte auch einfach alle asiatischen server rollbacken - weil bis jetzt noch kein news von eu und usa server gelesen das da gedupt wurde


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> rollbacken


Sowas tut schon fast körperlich weh.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

d@s tut mir ab3r leid


----------



## Murfy (12. Juni 2012)

Ganz simpel: Nein.

Der großteil der Spieler wäre damit nicht zufrieden, denn nur ein seeeehr geringer Teil der Spielerschaft (unter 1%) hat wirklich gedupet (was ich als einziges als cheaten ansehe).

Andere Exploits oder besonders lukrative farmspots, so wie afk-farming via Dornen etc. sind halt Sachen die existieren, wenn Blizz das nicht in die Wirtschaft passt müssen sie das jetzt irgendwie rausarbeiten.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Naja Blizz is auf jeden Fall dran...

http://www.buffed.de...nhammer-890445/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juni 2012)

naja im stream wars nen fake und bashiok sagt, spieler mit soviel gold gibt es nicht. ich hoffe mal einfach das es stimmt.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn wirklich jemand zehntausend Millionen hat (10 Mrd) und wenn man mal schaut was die Chinafarmbots für ne Million verlangen, gehts da mal um richtig viel Geld.
Und zwar um echtes Geld von dem Jemand locker mal einige Jahre leben kann in diesen Gegenden.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Durch die Banns die ja Laut Buffed heute verteilt wurden, dürften einige üblen RMAH User weg sein. Zumal ich irgendwie net glaub das jeder Chinaboter nen Auth besitzt. Laut CB soll das RMAH nur mit Auth benutzbar sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juni 2012)

und mit nur 10 auktionen udn 250$ grenze ist rmah nich sonderlich atraktiv für mass botter. die werden weiter spammen und direkt verkaufen


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Juni 2012)

Kauf dir 10 Lizenten für 600 Dollar und schon sinds 2500 Dollar am Tag.
Kauf dir 100 und es sind 25000 Dollar...

Sinn würde es eher machen, dass sie das Geld kappen.
Also zb. alles über 10 Mio pro Account löschen (oder beliebige andere Zahl).
LEute die sich ihr Gold auf ehrliche Weise verdienen, werden es wieder schaffen und die ganzen Casuals wirds nich betreffen.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Haha mit dem RMAH werde ich mir jetzt meinen neuen PC finanzieren! xD Wünscht mir Glück 

Hab zuerst gedacht man könnte das Geld auf seinem BNet Acc net verschieben, aber es geht


----------



## Felix^^ (13. Juni 2012)

Hat Blizzard jemals einen Rollback gemacht? In irgendeinem Spiel? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Chmul29 (13. Juni 2012)

Ääääähhhhh ...... gerade erst? In Asien?


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juni 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das Forum von D3 ansehe wird mir echt schlecht. Was da abgeht. Manche Community Manager haben es live gesehen aufn Stream ! Es ist die Rede von Chars die mehr als 100Milliarden bzw 999 haben . Sowas kann bis zum start des RMAH nicht dableiben. Wie gesagt die Economy wurde leider durch Dupes, hacks und Bots komplett zerstört...dadurch wird es bei keiner Änderung in den nächsten Tagen zu einer Inflation kommen.




Da eine 12 stellige Zahl überhaupt nicht in das Goldfenster passt, wage ich diese Aussage doch sehr zu bezweifeln. Ausserdem liegt das (momentan) maximal mögliche Gold bei 4.294.967.295g, falls Blizzard nicht schon irgendwo weiter unten das Cap gesetzt hat.

PS. Gold lässt sich mit wenig Aufwand faken. Auch in einem Livestream.


Chmul29 schrieb:


> Ääääähhhhh ...... gerade erst? In Asien?


Wenn man eine Datenbanksäuberung denn so nennen will. Ist aber der falsche Begriff.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (14. Juni 2012)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rollback zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist gleich 0.

Diese Möglichkeit wäre 1-2 Wochen nach Start des Spiels womöglich noch in Betracht gekommen. Aber selbst zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte man schon etliche Kunden verloren. Ein Rollback zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt würde viel zu viel zerstören. Ich selbst würde es zwar auch sehr begrüßen, aber das wird es nicht geben.

Es bleibt der Wunsch nach dem D2-Ladder-System, welche zu angegebenen Zeitpunkten eigene Server einführen. Aber selbst das sehe ich vor einem "AddOn" in D3 nicht kommen...



> Ausserdem liegt das (momentan) maximal mögliche Gold bei 4.294.967.295g, falls Blizzard nicht schon irgendwo weiter unten das Cap gesetzt hat


Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da im AH Gegenstände zu einem Betrag von > 5Mrd verkauft werden können. Ein INT kann auch unsigned angelegt werden, was die maximale Speichermenge schon einmal wieder anhebt. Weiterhin sind auch andere Datentypen realistisch, denn in einem solchen Spiel ist ein normales INT einfach nicht groß genug 
(Ferner man auf mehrere Jahre plant...)


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2012)

Ich stimme zu dass ein Rollback jetzt nicht mehr kommen wird, aber Kunden verlieren wird man hier eher weniger. Die Leute haben das Spiel ja schon gekauft 
Und wer das Echtgeld-AH nutzt dem ist eh alles egal.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (17. Juni 2012)

Nix da. Das AH interessiert mich nicht sonderlich. Und ich habe gerade meine DJ auf 52 gelevelt. Keine Lust, das nochmal machen zu müssen.
Aber ich mache mir da keine Sorgen. Jetzt sind die Foren einigermaßen ruhig geworden.
Eine Löschung auf Tag 1 würde 100.000e Spieler das Forum vollspammen lassen.

In so einem Fall würde ich auch für Offline-Modus voten.


----------



## Mayestic (17. Juni 2012)

Ich denke auch eher das es keinen Rollback geben wird. Dafür gibt es einfach zuviele ehrliche Spieler die ihre Items ehrlich gefunden und nciht gedupet haben. All diejenige würde man ja bestrafen.

Was ich mir aber vorstellen könnte wäre das es wie in D2 iwann Ladder gibt. 
Würde heissen man würde alle paar Monate oder jedes Jahr ne neue Ladder starten, alle bisherigen Chars blieben natürlich erhalten aber die Ladder-Spieler müssten wieder frisch von vorne anfangen bei NULL wenn sie das wollen. 
Alles komplett wieder auf null gesetzt und dann geschaut wer es als erstes schafft aufs Maximallevel zu kommen (mal sehn wann Athene da die Lust verliert). Ladder-Spieler hätten natürlich ihr eigenes neuen AH, ihre eigene neue Kiste, müsste eben alles komplett wieder von vorne erspielen wie zu Release auch und das mit jeder Laddersaison. 
Alte Ladder-Chars alter Laddersaisons werden am Ende der aktuellen Ladder dann zu allen anderen Chars transferiert und dann geht es wieder von vorne los. 
Man kann sich natürlich selber entscheiden ob man Ladder oder non-Ladder spielen möchte. 

Mal sehn was sie sich einfallen lassen. Erstmal ein paar Monate noch abwarten bis wir aus dieser teils peinlichen verbuggten finalen Betaphase raus sind an der wir alle aktuell teilnehmen und die uns als Releaseversion verkauft wurde  Diablo 2 z.B. fand ich auch erst mit Lord of Destruction interessant.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu dass ein Rollback jetzt nicht mehr kommen wird, aber Kunden verlieren wird man hier eher weniger. Die Leute haben das Spiel ja schon gekauft
> Und wer das Echtgeld-AH nutzt dem ist eh alles egal.




Das möchte ich schon etwas genauer wissen ?
Natürlich werden die kein Rollback in diesem Umfang ausführen und höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso aus Prinzip keine, weil sich keine Schuld zugestehen. Schliesslich sind sie gerade über die Wirkung des Echtgelddingens Trillonenmilliardäre geworden und ein paar Spieler wohl Millionäre... naja, nicht ganz, aber in der Richtung.

Kunden verlieren ist so ne Sache wie man das in der Statistik aufführt. Sie werden wie bei WoW immer die verkauften Spiele unabhängig davon wie viele aktiv spielen so plazieren, daß jeder glaubt das wären die Zahlen aktiver Spieler.

Die insgesamten Nachrichten schicken die Firma bei mir vom Zweiten Tiefgeschoß ins 10 Tiefgeschoß. Zweites Tiefgeschoß entspricht schon "No Buy any products from them". Ich verfolge halt DIablo 3 mit gebührendem Abstand ...

Edit: grad popt hier die Werbung für Spellforce 2 auf. 19. Juni, hm mal den Briefkasten plündern. Das sind die Leute, welche der genannten Firma damals den ausgezeichneten Ruf erarbeitet haben ...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (19. Juni 2012)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da im AH Gegenstände zu einem Betrag von > 5Mrd verkauft werden können. Ein INT kann auch unsigned angelegt werden, was die maximale Speichermenge schon einmal wieder anhebt. Weiterhin sind auch andere Datentypen realistisch, denn in einem solchen Spiel ist ein normales INT einfach nicht groß genug
> (Ferner man auf mehrere Jahre plant...)



Ich weiß ja nicht was du im Ah verkaufst, aber bei mir steht als Maximalpreis immer 2Mrd.^^ Bei WoW ist das Goldcap sogar der höchstmögliche Auktionspreis wenn ich nicht irre. Und bei 4.294.967.295 +1 steht der Zähler wieder auf 0, was andere Datentypen ausschliesst. Und die letzte Zahl die noch in das schmale Fenster passt wäre eh 9.999.999.999. Also im Moment ist es völlig unmöglich mit einem einzigen Account 100 Mrd zu besitzen (was ca. 320k &#8364; wären, ich bitte euch^^).

4 Mrd. sind noch über 10k &#8364; Wert, also bis das jemand auf normalem Wege zusammentragen kann, dürfte es noch verdammt lange dauern. Da ist notfalls noch genug Zeit das Limit höher zu setzen.


----------

